# Firefoxin javascriptin renderöinnin hitaus?

## mika.myller

Hei,

Elikkäs käyttiksenä tietysti gentoo ja alustana amd64.

Olen huomannut firefox 2:lla ja firefox 3:lla sivustolla jossa on javascriptejä(iltasanomat) tai ajax hakuja niin haun/suorituksen ajaksi kone hidastuu aivan mielettömästi. Ja ongelmana ei varmasti ole koneen tehojen loppuminen. Windowssilla sivustot toimivat moitteetta ilman minkäänlaista viivettä.

Onko kenelläkään tähän mitään ratkaisua? Huomaa selviten kun yrittää vierittää rullalla sivustoa alaspäin

Vielä sellaista että konquerolla on todella nopeaa(yhtä nopea kuin windowssilla), mutta taas operalla on myös hidasta mutta ei aivan niin hidasta kuin firefoxilla

Elikkä lisä testejä, jos ikkunan laittaa pieneksi niin pätkiminen häviää lähes kokonaan eli onko ilmeisesti joku nvidian ajuri ongelma tai xorg säätö? Millaisia xorg conffeja käytätte

Näyttiksenä nvidia

----------

## tuomaspt

Vika on Firefoxin linux javascript koodissa sekä x86 että x64 alustoilla, eikä sitä ole vielä tähän päivään mennessä korjattu. Itse käytän Firefoxia Windows virtuaalikoneen kautta tästä syystä.

----------

